# CR Zurn Polymer



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Have any of you pex guys used the polymer fittings? There is a place down here that has HORRIBLE water and wondered about theses due to resistance to chems. I have cut out copper that has only been 5 yrs old in this area. 
Just wondering.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------

